# I joined the 2 Star Club



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

After 890 trips I noticed my first 2 Star rating. Funny I really though I would get at least one 1 Star rating before I got a 2 Star. Anyone else get a 2 star before getting a 1 star?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

It happens..... I get at least one one-starred ride a week... the last one never left a reason.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The coveted two star! You, my friend, have achieved a milestone.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Nope. I had two 1-star ratings before I got my coveted 2-star. I can't even think of which rides any of them would have been. I did just pick up my 200th 5-star a few minutes ago.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> The coveted two star! You, my friend, have achieved a milestone.


I'm still waiting for you to put your extra 2* on eBay.

I'm jealous of the 2 stars. Wish I could combine my 2-1 stars and create the elusive 2.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> After 890 trips I noticed my first 2 Star rating. Funny I really though I would get at least one 1 Star rating before I got a 2 Star. Anyone else get a 2 star before getting a 1 star?
> 
> View attachment 302105


Any justified reason for it that you can think of?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MHR said:


> I'm still waiting for you to put your extra 2* on eBay.


It has been too elusive so far. Lol


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Any justified reason for it that you can think of?


Not really. Saturday night I picked up a group from Michigan and I had my Ohio State shirt on. They were typical Michigan fans that hated Ohio State. Sunday night I picked up a couple from a restaurant, she proceeded to break up with him in the back seat of my car as we approached their hotel. Not sure how that was going to work out she left him standing in the parking lot and she took off in another Uber/Lyft car that was waiting there. He was the one that ordered ride. Guess it could have been either one of them taking it out on me. Other than that no clue. All my other rides seemed to go real well. Even looking back farther, nothing sticks out as a bad trip.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I got a series of 4 and 3 stars the last time I quit (10 of each) I was pretty surly with the pax not being considerate or other bad behaviour. 

Now I’m driving in a different area and it is all 5 stars and surprisingly good behaviour from The pax.


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey guys! I've joined the club!!!! (Obviously I have no idea how...)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice, you are now complete.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

They call me the one upper ☝


----------

